

Vegetative brains show glimmers of awareness - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35222952/ns/health-more_health_news/

======
electromagnetic
Quite remarkable. However, the question has to be asked, is this a
preprogrammed response or a genuine sign of consciousness?

I can respond and communicate fluently in my sleep, however I never wake up
from my sleeping communication. Why are these signs not seen in people who are
in vegetative states but received no damage to the language centres of their
brains?

